# Zazzle buys GoodStorm



## thatrobert (Nov 13, 2007)

Zazzle buys GoodStorm! Here's the email I received:

This note contains important information about your online store at goodstorm.com. 


Dear partner,
I want to tell you how excited we are to announce that GoodStorm has been acquired by Zazzle, the premier on-demand retail platform for consumers and major brands. Zazzle offers billions of retail quality, one-of-a-kind products shipped within 24 hours. I think this is terrific for us both and for our community.
Rest assured, we will continue to build our community of passionate individuals and organizations. We can now offer your customers thousands of products which can be customized with your logos, images and messages, with the same quality and care that Zazzle provides Disney, Marvel, March of Dimes, and others. In addition to a much larger selection of shirts, we can now provide hats, cards, stickers, buttons, calendars, mugs, postage stamps, and more. We also have much improved shipping, most orders ship within 24 hours to anywhere in the world. 

*From GoodStorm Store to Zazzle Gallery*.

You can customize your GoodStorm by Zazzle Galleries with your own banner, as you could with GoodStorm Stores. With GoodStorm by Zazzle Galleries, you have more products, increased control over your layout, and a smoother look and feel that is easier for you and your customers to use.
You can create products to buy on the fly, and can create private products for your own purchase.
Go to http://www.zazzle.com/custom/home to start uploading your designs and laying out your gallery. Its easy and fun, and youll be set up in no time.

*Be Part of GoodStorms Continuing Legacy*.
GoodStorm is known for its dedication to empowering non-profit organizations and political action committees through ecommerce. We have a special deal for nonprofits: upon verification of your 501c3 or 501c4 status, you receive twice the commission of regular Galleries.

*Bring Your Customers With You*.
Once you set up your Zazzle Gallery, notify your customers of your new store and change your marketing links to point to it. Contact us at [email protected] if you need any help. Please be sure to create your new store before February 15, 2008 after which the old stores will be decommissioned. 
Thanks again for your continued partnership. We are still committed to redefining capitalism, reforming e-commerce, and ensuring the success of the partners we support. We look forward to accelerating the success of you or your organization as you reach out to communities on a global scale.

Sincerely, 
Team GoodStorm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. Interesting news. I think this may be the first big consolidation of the bigger print on demand companies. 

I haven't heard much from goodstorm lately though.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

The main issue I have with Zazzle is that you can't setup stores, only sell individual products.


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

Xeon said:


> The main issue I have with Zazzle is that you can't setup stores, only sell individual products.


I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, that's true, and it's true with ShirtCity as well.


----------



## creativerebel (Jan 6, 2008)

Xeon said:


> Yes, that's true, and it's true with ShirtCity as well.


It's not as customizable as Cafepress but you do get your own gallery on Zazzle and you can upload your own banner. 

Here's an example (not my gallery) Jel Studios


----------



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

Im not thrilled about this at all. 

I have been designing my shirts with Goodstorm in mind. 

I liked what I saw with Goodstorm, and for some reason I wasn't thrilled with Zazzle when I was comparing the various services.

Goodstorm had a nice price base, and I liked the vibe better.

I would be real curious to hearing what people who have worked through Goodstorm have to say.


----------



## thatrobert (Nov 13, 2007)

Goodstorm's prices were great but their responsiveness was awful. I waited 6 weeks to order one of my own shirts before I gave up and canceled my order. I have never heard of anyone getting a shirt in less than a month. I'm transferring my Goodstorm store to SpreadShirt since they are the next cheapest and have the highest quality printing of the big 3.


----------



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

interesting, i did not know that..


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Seriously, anyone who wants to sell real t-shirts should try Spreadshirt.
They make all other PODs look obsolete.


----------

